# New guy, range questions



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi guys, first post. Dad recently gave me his pistols (s&w mod 67 and Ruger MK 1). My wife and I have signed up for a basic handgun class at a nearby range.

The range requires that the guns come in secured. Does this mean a hard sided gun case? I have a fabric briefcase that I will be carrying ammo, muffs, ect. in and I don't know if I need a separate case for the weapons.

Also, safety glasses are mandatory at the range. My wife and I both wear glasses. Do we need safety glasses over these.

Sorry for the stupid questions, but I want to get off on the right foot at the range.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Most ranges require safety glasses even if you wear prescription glasses. I found the best fitting ones at Lowes. They carry 2-3 different styles. As for securing your weapon that question could best be answered by the range officer there. I belong to 2 ranges one indoor one outdoor. While the same rules apply, I enjoy the outdoor range much more.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

if you bring them in a soft case you may want to make sure you have something like a trigger lock on the weapon. being a first timer at the range they will most likely not give you too hard of a time and tell you exactly what they expect. 

if your prescription glasses are ballistic, no, otherwise you may want to look into getting something a little more stout. keep in mind you don't want to follow the rules just because they are their, but because they are their for YOUR safety.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

joelh said:


> Hi guys, first post. Dad recently gave me his pistols (s&w mod 67 and Ruger MK 1). My wife and I have signed up for a basic handgun class at a nearby range.
> 
> The range requires that the guns come in secured. Does this mean a hard sided gun case? I have a fabric briefcase that I will be carrying ammo, muffs, ect. in and I don't know if I need a separate case for the weapons.
> 
> ...


Every range is different, call the range you plan on going to and ask them how they want things done at their range. Everything else posted here is just a good guess or "standard"


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from SE Texas.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

At my range the other day I heard the counter guy tell a couple girls thier glasses would be allowable as safety glasses. They also of course require hearing protection, I use the muff type, although with certain safety glasses they can presss the ear holers into my melon ang get uncomfortable...mmy range doesnt require you to lock your guns going in, mine is loaded in its holster when I go in...as others have said, call the range, they will tell you exactly what to do.....good luck


----------

